# Midjourney Ai <invites> Opinions & more



## HellaJvke (Jun 9, 2022)

Hey all, recently started using Midjourney Ai to generate unique works of art.

Was curious if anyone else on the forum was also using Midjourney or had any opinions on how Ai will influence the artwork in video games in the near future.

also i have an invite if anyone is interested in using it can dm you
midjourney uses Discord to function so do some research first

Midjourney



Spoiler: Examples










































Spoiler: ReadMe- Face fixes, Help with prompts





face fix options:
Tencent research ARC Face Restoration - free

ArtBreeder - face augmentations  - trial, then paywall, but many variations and options for faces, eyes, mouth etc.

Face App - paid mobile only, many options

let me know if youve found anymore.
heres my example of face fixing + touch up





**** Help with prompts:
PromptMania
is a site that helps with midjourney dalle2 and other ai image generation services:

be sure to check it out it can be a great starting point
my prompt for this was:

"dripping melted sapphire on black veined marble hyperrealistic lighting shine baroque rococo —ar 9:16"






What do you think?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 9, 2022)

HellaJvke said:


> Hey all, i recently started using for midjourney Ai to generate unique works of art
> 
> Was wondering if anyone else on the forum was also using it or had any opinions on how Ai will influence the artwork in video games in the near future.
> 
> ...


Amazing! I'm interested.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 9, 2022)

I like the idea. Coupled with generation of voices being really good and face replacement also getting more than acceptable it is going to yield some really good stuff. Sadly most of the people making things thus far seem to vanish up their own arses with morality concerns and bias prevention.


----------



## FANGZZ (Jun 10, 2022)

Hey Hella! Those are so sick!!!!

Ive been using dream and really like it but would love to try Midjourney. It looks really interesting so many possiblilties


----------



## HellaJvke (Jun 10, 2022)

sent 2 invited to Fangzz & the JaunaBanana

all out of invites until next month
if you guys make any cool art would love to see it here

maybe consider subscribing to their monthly service, its about 10$/month for 200 renders then 1 cent / render + get 5 invites

if anyone has Prompt suggestions they wanna see, post it below, and i'll run it through midjourney


----------



## brazzalle (Jun 10, 2022)

HellaJvke said:


> sent 2 invited to Fangzz & the JaunaBanana
> 
> all out of invites until next month
> if you guys make any cool art would love to see it here
> ...


hey man, is there any invitation left? i am working with disco diffusion and dying for an invitation to midjourney. would really appreciate it!


----------



## maxnormal (Jun 11, 2022)

HellaJvke said:


> Hey all, i recently started using for midjourney Ai to generate unique works of art
> 
> Was wondering if anyone else on the forum was also using it or had any opinions on how Ai will influence the artwork in video games in the near future.
> 
> ...




Man... that Mickey Mouse one is crazy... 

I recently learned about Midjourney and it's blowing my mind... I would love access so I could play around with concepts and ideas for my own art practice. I applied for access a week ago but haven't heard anything from them.

If you'd be kind enough, or anyone here, to send a stranger like me an invite I'd be so appreciative!

I'd buy a subscription and pass on some invites to others here as a thank you!


----------



## jamatlock (Jun 11, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Amazing! I'm interested.


Can you send me an invite? Much appreciated. I've been trying to get in for weeks.


----------



## rlmw (Jun 11, 2022)

Hey man, 
Those are amazing! I've registred and can`t wait to start using


----------



## Peacock (Jun 12, 2022)

I would like an invite as well


----------



## admos_exp (Jun 12, 2022)

Hey HellaJvke, 
if by any chance you still have an invite, i'd loove to get one. I work as an artist and Midjourney would be such a cool way to create with or getting inspired by it.
Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 12, 2022)

Lot of 1 post/new accounts seeking invites. Not seen this kind of thing since the early days of invite only gmail.

Wonder if there is something more to this out in the world than I realise. Also wonder why if the action is so hot that the company behind it is going invite only -- surely can't just be wanting to curate the user base a bit as an extension of that bias nonsense.


----------



## HellaJvke (Jun 12, 2022)

guys I only had 5 invites
but will have more next month

a few other options for Ai art that ive found are:

Dreams by wombo ( good for basic image interpretation, quick, free, easy on ios & android)

other options include *Disco diffusion*, & *Visions of chaos *(can do video & VR)
though both require a computer to compile and setup the programs

Would love to know what youve found or made in the Ai art space

I'll add some stuff i upscaled and edited in procreate on my ipad pro:



Spoiler: Click Here for Art
















^^^ done with midjourney + Procreate

next 2 are done with uploading pictures i took in elden ring on ps5 to Dreams by Wombo and then upscaling and editing in procreate:










these 2 i made with dreams by wombo promt + procreate


----------



## Zaide (Jun 12, 2022)

Definitely interested in getting an invite when one is available. At only $10 a month I'd definitely consider subscribing too. It's very impressive.

EDIT: Thanks for the invite!


----------



## GavDawg (Jun 12, 2022)

brazzalle said:


> hey man, is there any invitation left? i am working with disco diffusion and dying for an invitation to midjourney. would really appreciate it!


Hey dude I would also very much appreciate an invite ! Since recently discovering this incredible ai software I been obsessed with exploring the creative potential [I'm a photographer/artist] thanks man !


----------



## jsantypas (Jun 14, 2022)

Yo, really really interested in an invitation, have been using  various AIs for a few months now and this one seems really intersting. Much appreciated!


----------



## lubos (Jun 14, 2022)

HellaJvke said:


> Dude, I interested in an invitation. It seems beautiful and intersting.  Have a nice day. Thank you


----------



## maxnormal (Jun 14, 2022)

I've been seeing a variety of ai art images popping up over socials but nothing has compared to the midjourney stuff I've seen - at least not in my opinion anyway. I was watching a twitch stream of someone playing with it and the artworks it was creating looked so far from being ai generated... insane.

If subscribing to the $10 a month plan gives you 5 invites a month then I don't why we couldn't start some kind of invite train?

@JuanBaNaNa @FANGZZ - did youse subscribe?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2022)

maxnormal said:


> @JuanBaNaNa @FANGZZ - did youse subscribe?


Damn! I haven't turned on my lap in weeks.

Nope, I forgot.


----------



## maxnormal (Jun 15, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Damn! I haven't turned on my lap in weeks.
> 
> Nope, I forgot.


Balance is key!

As you can see the interest in midjourney is booming in here...


----------



## HellaJvke (Jun 15, 2022)

maxnormal said:


> I've been seeing a variety of ai art images popping up over socials but nothing has compared to the midjourney stuff I've seen - at least not in my opinion anyway. I was watching a twitch stream of someone playing with it and the artworks it was creating looked so far from being ai generated... insane.
> 
> If subscribing to the $10 a month plan gives you 5 invites a month then I don't why we couldn't start some kind of invite train?
> 
> @JuanBaNaNa @FANGZZ - did youse subscribe?


an invite train would be awesome!
invites only last 24hr and its 1-click only... so can be tricky to get signed up 

i'll have 5 more next month so we can start the train unless someone sees the thread and is able to share

p.s. I've been making tons of art and even got a commission for a tarot card deck using midjourney. made $20 lol
also started making some youtube vidoes using midjourney + after effects to make LoFi music videos with original illustration assets rendered by midjourney

so much possibility with this app, I'll share one of my midjourney made videos tomorrow


----------



## unh0lyav3ng3r (Jun 15, 2022)

HellaJvke said:


> an invite train would be awesome!
> invites only last 24hr and its 1-click only... so can be tricky to get signed up
> 
> i'll have 5 more next month so we can start the train unless someone sees the thread and is able to share
> ...


Would love an invite! If anyone can do the $10 for 5 invites, I would PayPal you no problem.


----------



## baratox (Jun 16, 2022)

Hello, I'm also interested for an invitation !


----------



## vas4 (Jun 16, 2022)

Hello!

I'd be willing to pay for an invite if someone could get me one.
Please reach out to me if you can.

Thanks!


----------



## jakron29 (Jun 16, 2022)

Yes please, I am also interested in getting an Invite!


----------



## nicolas_nqn (Jun 17, 2022)

HI can i get an invite?


----------



## HellaJvke (Jun 18, 2022)

be sure to sign up, thats how i got access
"Signups for limited beta are open: https://t.co/tIFDjVYjim We’re sending waves of invites every day, thank you for your patience"

Made this video using elements from Midjourney + after effects


----------



## maxnormal (Jun 18, 2022)

HellaJvke said:


> an invite train would be awesome!
> invites only last 24hr and its 1-click only... so can be tricky to get signed up
> 
> i'll have 5 more next month so we can start the train unless someone sees the thread and is able to share
> ...


true! that's a quick window... notifications on!

That's pretty cool you made a commission with it - paying for itself!


----------



## boywatchesfire (Jun 19, 2022)

These look incredible, anyone with an invite please id love to get in on the generator!! Cheers! DM me!


----------



## boywatchesfire (Jun 19, 2022)

maxnormal said:


> true! that's a quick window... notifications on!
> 
> That's pretty cool you made a commission with it - paying for itself!


if theres any more invites going around Id really appreciate a code, DM me!! Cheers!!


----------



## Deleted member 598909 (Jun 20, 2022)

Does anyone have a link to subscribe to Midjourney's monthly service? I have no earthly idea where to find or apply for this 10$ a month thing for 200 renders I keep seeing  help would be very appreciated <3 thanks


----------



## HellaJvke (Jun 20, 2022)

Conn97 said:


> Does anyone have a link to subscribe to Midjourney's monthly service? I have no earthly idea where to find or apply for this 10$ a month thing for 200 renders I keep seeing  help would be very appreciated <3 thanks


did you recieve a beta invite? or an invitation?
if you have either then sign in with your discord info :

MIDJOURNEY

from there explore the menu options, once you run out of trial images then it will prompt you to sign up.
this is all through discord. but the midjourney website has gallery functions aswell.


----------



## maxnormal (Jun 22, 2022)

boywatchesfire said:


> if theres any more invites going around Id really appreciate a code, DM me!! Cheers!!


I'm also wanting to get on there. Once I'm on I'll be sending invites out - though there are a few people in line.


----------



## HellaJvke (Jun 22, 2022)

I have a few invites currently looking for users who plan on buying the membership and sharing more invites here

please send me a DM on discord: jakewake#4878


----------



## markcastro78 (Jun 22, 2022)

Does anyone have a spare invite please? I'm dying to get into MidJourney!



HellaJvke said:


> jakewake#4878


I've sent you a friend request on there as I think I have to do that before I can DM you


----------



## HellaJvke (Jun 22, 2022)

markcastro78 said:


> I've sent you a friend request on there as I think I have to do that before I can DM you


sent you an invite, thanks for reaching out
doing this first come first serve so only have 1 invite left

feel free to post some of your creations here
or share your invites with others


----------



## Zaide (Jun 22, 2022)

I signed up for a $10 a month account have some invites to send out.

Not really sure who is still waiting for one.


----------



## Creativei2010 (Jun 23, 2022)

Zaide said:


> I signed up for a $10 a month account have some invites to send out.
> 
> Not really sure who is still waiting for one.


if there are any more invites going around Id really appreciate a code, DM me!! Cheers!! Waiting since 2 months to try midjourney! Thanks in advance


----------



## Creativei2010 (Jun 23, 2022)

HellaJvke said:


> sent you an invite, thanks for reaching out
> doing this first come first serve so only have 1 invite left
> 
> feel free to post some of your creations here
> or share your invites with others


if there are any more invites going around Id really appreciate a code, DM me!! Cheers!! Waiting since 2 months to try midjourney! Thanks in advance


----------



## thegartnerin (Jun 23, 2022)

*Hiiii, I have been in the waiting list for months and I am dying to explore more insane stuffs that AI could do and I’m super excited with it’s creative potential. 
Im willing to subscribe to MJ plan and give back invites as appreciation. Could you please invite me to MJ? Thanks a looooooooot in advance !*


----------



## thegartnerin (Jun 23, 2022)

Zaide said:


> I signed up for a $10 a month account have some invites to send out.
> 
> Not really sure who is still waiting for one.


If you still have any slot please invite me! Thank you so much in advance. Cheersss!


----------



## thegartnerin (Jun 23, 2022)

Zaide said:


> I signed up for a $10 a month account have some invites to send out.
> 
> Not really sure who is still waiting for one.


If you still have any slot please invite me! Thank you so much in advance. Cheersss!


----------



## Zaide (Jun 24, 2022)

Just sent PMs to thegartnerin and Creativei2010


----------



## maxnormal (Jun 25, 2022)

HellaJvke said:


> I have a few invites currently looking for users who plan on buying the membership and sharing more invites here
> 
> please send me a DM on discord: jakewake#4878


I ended up getting an email from midjourney lastnight with an invite link! So stoked.

I signed up for a subscription. Can I ask where the invite section is? I'll send some to some people in here.


----------



## HellaJvke (Jun 26, 2022)

maxnormal said:


> I ended up getting an email from midjourney lastnight with an invite link! So stoked.
> 
> I signed up for a subscription. Can I ask where the invite section is? I'll send some to some people in here.


in discord with the bot enter the command /invite and it will generate an invite

using /info command you can see your current invite allotment


----------



## ms1468 (Jun 26, 2022)

Hey dude I get get an invitation, please ai software I been obsessed with exploring the creative potential I'm a 3D artist thanks man


----------



## Aodhan (Jun 26, 2022)

maxnormal said:


> I ended up getting an email from midjourney lastnight with an invite link! So stoked.
> 
> I signed up for a subscription. Can I ask where the invite section is? I'll send some to some people in here.


Hi! I'm a former art student who has been kicked out of school but I'm still interested in learning. If I could have an invite I'd be really happy. I really need help finding good compositions XD.


----------



## HellaJvke (Jun 27, 2022)

@ Ms1468 and Aodhan

I have a few more invites, invites are time sensitive so if you send a friend request to me on discord Ill send you an invite link

jakewake#4878
discord is also used as the gui for midjourneys service so be sure to have an account


----------



## LOVEGROOVE (Jun 27, 2022)

Hello to all!
Its really nice see all the stuff people are creating. As a 3D designer im exicet to start using some AI as Midjourney or DALL E.
I have a lot of ideas i want to try!.

Anyone have invitations or could help to get the access? Im in waitlist for DALL E and registrated for Midjourney too, but dont recive email or something :S.

TY TO ALL!


----------



## LOVEGROOVE (Jun 27, 2022)

Hello to all!
Its really nice see all the stuff people are creating. As a 3D designer im exicet to start using some AI as Midjourney or DALL E.
I have a lot of ideas i want to try!.

Anyone have invitations or could help to get the access? Im in waitlist for DALL E and registrated for Midjourney too, but dont recive email or something :S.

TY TO ALL!


----------



## Aodhan (Jun 27, 2022)

HellaJvke said:


> @ Ms1468 and Aodhan
> 
> I have a few more invites, invites are time sensitive so if you send a friend request to me on discord Ill send you an invite link
> 
> ...


I sent you a friend request


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 27, 2022)

Seems to produce similar quality results to Wombo which I played around with a bit and got some good results.
https://app.wombo.art/
Shame the images are not higher resolution. I'd love to have some of them printed on a shirt, or a poster, or just to use as my wallpaper.
I guess the AI is designed to work with a specific resolution, and all the input images used for training are also the same resolution, so you can't just tell it to output a higher resolution, it'd have to be trained on a higher resolution set of images, which would make things a lot more complicated. Could run it through Waifu2x though.


----------



## LOVEGROOVE (Jun 27, 2022)

i sent you invitation to discord too. Im Elfozord!


----------



## minaamin86 (Jun 27, 2022)

I am interested


----------



## dudybin (Jun 27, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Amazing! I'm interested.


me too !


----------



## dudybin (Jun 27, 2022)

LOVEGROOVE said:


> i sent you invitation to discord too. Im Elfozord!


can you please share it with me too ?


----------



## dudybin (Jun 27, 2022)

thegartnerin said:


> If you still have any slot please invite me! Thank you so much in advance. Cheersss!


Can I please have one ?


----------



## HellaJvke (Jun 27, 2022)

sent invites to



The Real Jdbye said:


> Seems to produce similar quality results to Wombo which I played around with a bit and got some good results.
> https://app.wombo.art/
> Shame the images are not higher resolution. I'd love to have some of them printed on a shirt, or a poster, or just to use as my wallpaper.
> I guess the AI is designed to work with a specific resolution, and all the input images used for training are also the same resolution, so you can't just tell it to output a higher resolution, it'd have to be trained on a higher resolution set of images, which would make things a lot more complicated. Could run it through Waifu2x though.


Midjourney can produce images up to 1080p resolution which is a good standard.
I ussually upscale them to 4k for projects and they end up looking decent.

as for putting images on a t-shirt id reccomend converting it to a vector image instead of rastorized so it doesnt pixelate.

Guys i'm all out of invites until further notice.
if anyone i invited joined the membership for midjourney and has invites left they wanna share please post to the thread letting other members know.

-Cheers
will update when i get more invites until then sign up for official invite:  http://bit.ly/3J2NNVs


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 27, 2022)

HellaJvke said:


> sent invites to
> 
> 
> Midjourney can produce images up to 1080p resolution which is a good standard.
> ...


1080p is pretty decent, good enough for a wallpaper but not so good for prints. Kind of a hassle to go through Discord though, wonder why they don't just have a website.
Depending on the art style, vector graphics might work but if it's very colorful and/or has a lot of gradients, it's not gonna work so well and I'd really like that sort of design on a shirt (more complicated to have printed, but dye sublimation can do it)


----------



## jakron29 (Jun 27, 2022)

still lurking around for an invite , i'd appreciate if those that got an invite from @HellaJvke could share their invites to please


----------



## MR7oda3 (Jun 28, 2022)

Hi, I am interested please send to me an invitation to try


----------



## wanna_try_ai (Jun 28, 2022)

wish to queue for an invite too. i've been on their waiting list for weeks but still nothing. i bet once this AI trends fades off they'll send me my invitation :c

*PS - does anyone know exactly what's the difference between the "stock" disc diffusion and midjourney's? apart from the GUI. is the outcome similar?


----------



## KampfTaco (Jun 29, 2022)

Hi there, applied on their website for an invite link but nothing happened till now. I am writing my Master Thesis about AI Art and it would be absolutely amazing to have access to Midjourney. 

Does anyone have lanother invite link he or she wants to share? I would share my links, too, if invited.


----------



## Aodhan (Jun 29, 2022)

Hi! I received an invite but I'm waiting till this month is over to buy a subscription. When I do so, I'll warn you guys.


----------



## lakino (Jun 29, 2022)

man this technology is mindblowing, I would love to try it myself and it looks fun! I'll be eternal grateful if you send me an invite and in return I'll also be giving invites here.


----------



## Crazy-S (Jun 29, 2022)

Oh wow this would be awesome to try and create some album covers. My last album cover was made with dall-clip-glass and needed a ton of work to get it finished. Midjourney looks damn promising, so I would really appreciate an invite for testing.


----------



## SaifAmk (Jun 29, 2022)

Do you still have an invite for me? I've been looking for it for months and no luck yet


----------



## HellaJvke (Jun 29, 2022)

wanna_try_ai said:


> wish to queue for an invite too. i've been on their waiting list for weeks but still nothing. i bet once this AI trends fades off they'll send me my invitation :c
> 
> *PS - does anyone know exactly what's the difference between the "stock" disc diffusion and midjourney's? apart from the GUI. is the outcome similar?


theres a difference between disco-diffusion and midjourney ai.
mainly the rendering time is much faster with midjourney, and the results seem more identifiable.

also midjourney uses discord for its implimentation of GUI so theres an enourmous social aspect aswell.
for example if youre not sure what to enter for your promt you can go into some of the rooms and see what other people are creating and their prompts, even make variations or upscale their creations.

Midjourney also has a gallery of all your creations and people can vote on them.

DD is gonna be dependant upon your hardware, gpu etc. but has options for video

additionally I dont see this trend fading anytime soon, especially with DALLE2 being released.
 Ai is gonna get better and better.

ʕ•́ᴥ•̀ʔっThis is What ive been creating with my Midjourney ai images

if looking to further upscale the resolution - i reccomend Topaz Gigapixel Ai
currently using it to get my base images to 4k for animating purposes


----------



## LaserJay2000 (Jun 30, 2022)

Want to subscribe to standard, but didn't hear back from MD yet. Anyone with an invite? Will hand them invites back...


----------



## lakino (Jun 30, 2022)

LaserJay2000 said:


> Want to subscribe to standard, but didn't hear back from MD yet. Anyone with an invite? Will hand them invites back...


yup same here, once I get an invite, I'll send an invite here


----------



## obada (Jun 30, 2022)

I will appreciate if you send me invitation please


----------



## obada (Jun 30, 2022)

I will appreciate if you send me invitation please


----------



## lakino (Jul 1, 2022)

Look how gorgeous this art from a friend of mine, midjourney is nuts, hopefully someone here can send me an invite =)


----------



## Mo_salah (Jul 1, 2022)

Hi guys, any chance to get Ai MidJourney's invitation?


----------



## victorez (Jul 1, 2022)

Hey, would love to be invited -if anyone as a spare. Happy to return the favour. I got to witness the power and potential of mid journey yesterday and am BLOWN AWAY by its potential. Thanks


----------



## Clayton_burns (Jul 1, 2022)

Hello, Does anyone in this community still have an invite to midjourney in which I could use or purchase?


----------



## Aodhan (Jul 1, 2022)

Hi everyone! I still haven't purchased a subscription (waiting for my paycheck) but Midjourney gave me an invitation since I also signed up for the beta. I can give you the invite although I don't know if it will work, but I'm willing to give it away. 

First come, first serve!

Befriend me on discord: Aodhan#5720


----------



## victorez (Jul 2, 2022)

Aodhan said:


> Hi everyone! I still haven't purchased a subscription (waiting for my paycheck) but Midjourney gave me an invitation since I also signed up for the beta. I can give you the invite although I don't know if it will work, but I'm willing to give it away.
> 
> First come, first serve!
> 
> Befriend me on discord: Aodhan#5720


Can't find you on dischord :/


----------



## Aodhan (Jul 2, 2022)

Did you try sending me a friend request? If it doesn't work, send me your tag.

Edit: I already gave it away. It was near expiring so I give it to a friend.


----------



## Smiggles (Jul 3, 2022)

invite you say!? i totally need to be invited to this part!


----------



## alexndrart (Jul 4, 2022)

I also would super appreciate an invite if anyone has an extra! I would of course return the favor and offer invites back. I’m a fine art student & AI is something super intriguing to me. 
here’s my discord: al𝕖𝕩#1191

thanks in advance!


----------



## aminefek (Jul 5, 2022)

اعجبني كثيرا ، رائع ، أتمنى أن أحصل على دعوة وأن أشارك أيضا.


----------



## Vishnu3444 (Jul 5, 2022)

Hi guys,

By any chance can i get an invitation to midjourney? i'm so excited to work on ai.


----------



## Vishnu3444 (Jul 5, 2022)

Hey Guys,

By any chance can i get an invitation to midjourney? I'm so excited to work in ai


----------



## capsar3d (Jul 5, 2022)

maxnormal said:


> Balance is key!
> 
> As you can see the interest in midjourney is booming in here...


Can you send me an invite? Much appreciated. I've been trying to get in for weeks please capsar3d#9043


----------



## maxnormal (Jul 6, 2022)

hey everyone,

i've been away for a bit so i'm sorry for laggin... Since these invites only last 24 hours i'm just gonna dump them below and congrats to whoever gets to them first. Be a legend and sign up for a membership and share some more invites...

https://discord.gg/PECRPgc2 

https://discord.gg/9xabNFjy 

Enjoy!


----------



## Aodhan (Jul 6, 2022)

alexndrart said:


> I also would super appreciate an invite if anyone has an extra! I would of course return the favor and offer invites back. I’m a fine art student & AI is something super intriguing to me.
> here’s my discord: al𝕖𝕩#1191
> 
> thanks in advance!


Hi I sent you a friend request. If you want an invite tell me on discord


----------



## Aodhan (Jul 6, 2022)

By the way, if you want an invite, the best way is to post your discord tag at the same time as your request. It's easier for us to give you invites this way. Also, check the forum multiple times a day, you never know when invites are being given away.


----------



## Aodhan (Jul 6, 2022)

capsar3d said:


> Can you send me an invite? Much appreciated. I've been trying to get in for weeks please capsar3d#9043


I sent you a friend request on discord!


----------



## Helladog (Jul 7, 2022)

I’d like an invite if anyone has one to give. I’ve been playing around with DALL-e mini and Flow but am itchy for a bit more power. Helladog#8149

Of course I’ll pay it forward once I’m in and subscribed.


----------



## Syarasd (Jul 7, 2022)

hi guys,it's so hard for me for 3 weeks i still didn't get accepted to the discord server,i want to buy the midjourney but i don't have access to it,can someone send me an inivitation link,i would like to appreciate it so much          

here's my discord --> syarasd#3199

Thank You <3


----------



## Aodhan (Jul 7, 2022)

Did anyone click on maxnormal's invites? They might still work...


----------



## Eorydron (Jul 7, 2022)

Hello! I'd like to kindly ask for an invitation as well!  I'm sure I will subscribe to at least the 10$ version. And I declare that if it is still true that a 10$ subscription entitles to 5 invites, I will give away on this forum at least 2 invites within 48 hours of receiving a valid invite. And perhaps one more somewhat later if none of my friends claims it first. This seems fair to me… Of course I know that such declaration is unenforceable here, but I can't help that. My discord: Eorydron#2426


----------



## Anunnaki (Jul 8, 2022)

If someone don't want to wait and try to catch an invite somewhere which usually is gone in less than 5ms then I'll glady sell you one.
I have an almost unlimited stock


----------



## Eorydron (Jul 8, 2022)

Anunnaki said:


> If someone don't want to wait and try to catch an invite somewhere which usually is gone in less than 5ms then I'll glady sell you one.
> I have an almost unlimited stock


Where did you get an unlimited stock from?


----------



## Aodhan (Jul 8, 2022)

I have an invite if someone wants it

https://discord.gg/ecpNTKGM


----------



## HellaJvke (Jul 9, 2022)

Paid members got more invites today
But servers are slammed currently 
I’ll send out invites tomorrow morning 

-I have more midjourney invites if anyone needs one
send me a request on discord @  jakewake#4878


----------



## Anunnaki (Jul 9, 2022)

Eorydron said:


> Where did you get an unlimited stock from?


That's a secret


----------



## HellaJvke (Jul 9, 2022)

I updated Page One with a new readme about face fixing for midjourney and other ai image gen apps

also includeed a site that helps with generating prompts can help you learn how the ai processes the text you input.

Shout out to all the level 1 posters in this thread, thanks for showing gbatemp & midjourney some love



Spoiler: a few more images ive generated











Lisa frank puppy^^





Super mario^^^






Cyberpunk mideval knight^^^


----------



## Achimeda (Jul 9, 2022)

HellaJvke said:


> Paid members got more invites today
> But servers are slammed currently
> I’ll send out invites tomorrow morning
> 
> ...



Hi I tried to msg you on Discord but it did not let me do that because "Your message could not be delivered. This is usually because you don't share a server with the recipient or the recipient is only accepting direct messages from friends." I sent you a friend request tho using the same username, I would appreciate it if you could send me an invite so I can test some ideas. Thank you!


----------



## HellaJvke (Jul 9, 2022)

Achimeda said:


> Hi I tried to msg you on Discord but it did not let me do that because "Your message could not be delivered. This is usually because you don't share a server with the recipient or the recipient is only accepting direct messages from friends." I sent you a friend request tho using the same username, I would appreciate it if you could send me an invite so I can test some ideas. Thank you!


sent you an invite in discord


----------



## S1rtob1 (Jul 10, 2022)

HellaJvke said:


> sent you an invite in discord


Hey, I was wondering if you would be so kind to sent out another invite to me? s1rtob1#7130
Thank you!!!!


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 10, 2022)

oops. sorry. thought this thread was about the game Mahjong..

[backs out humbly]


----------



## Anunnaki (Jul 10, 2022)

If someone doesn't want to wait and beg for invites, I can sell you one.


----------



## sudeki300 (Jul 10, 2022)

why are the majority of members on this thread lvl1 with 1 post and rarely more, seems fishy that so many guests would join on the hope of getting an invite. unless i'm missing something.


----------



## HellaJvke (Jul 11, 2022)

sudeki300 said:


> why are the majority of members on this thread lvl1 with 1 post and rarely more, seems fishy that so many guests would join on the hope of getting an invite. unless i'm missing something.



It’s because of google: if you type in search “midjourney invites”
This thread is one of the first couple of results

So many people just looking for an invite have joined out of curiosity

Most users I’ve given invites to through discord or direct messages have been very thankful and interested in the midjourney service.

*** also I don’t recommend anyone pay someone on the internet for an invite 
better to sign up for the beta or ask a trusted user


----------



## sudeki300 (Jul 11, 2022)

HellaJvke said:


> It’s because of google: if you type in search “midjourney invites”
> This thread is one of the first couple of results
> 
> So many people just looking for an invite have joined out of curiosity
> ...


i appreciate you taking the time to explain instead of getting upset by my question.


----------



## Eorydron (Jul 11, 2022)

Eorydron said:


> Hello! I'd like to kindly ask for an invitation as well!  I'm sure I will subscribe to at least the 10$ version. And I declare that if it is still true that a 10$ subscription entitles to 5 invites, I will give away on this forum at least 2 invites within 48 hours of receiving a valid invite. And perhaps one more somewhat later if none of my friends claims it first. This seems fair to me… Of course I know that such declaration is unenforceable here, but I can't help that. My discord: Eorydron#2426



Hey HellaJvke, many thanks for the invite!!  As I promised I have 3 invites to give away on this forum.  First come first serve, except that I will give precedence to those who will promise to give away some invites as I did (and intend to keep that promise). Please send me friend requests on discord: Eorydron#2426


----------



## Isla-Plamemo (Dec 27, 2022)

I wonder what ai will look like in the next few years...


----------

